# Looking for experiences diver for a snapper trip..



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Would like to rent some equipment and try to shoot a snapper or 2 before the season ends. I have boat, guns, spots, ect. Just would like to go with a seasoned vet. You bring the tanks and we'll call it even. Anyone interested send me a PM so we can plan a trip. Rick


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Dang!...you can hear the crickets!
Sounds like a good deal for someone. A seasoned diver, problably has a regular crew...which has probably been chomping at the bit to get out as soon as the weather permits.
Also most seasoned guys are superstitous about who they dive with.....gotta be sure you are coming back!:whistling:
I would suggest that you edit your post to reflect that you are certified to dive, and the # of resent dives.....I know thats pushy, but it would problaby help convince someone to trust you.:thumbsup:
If all fails , you might have better luck getting on a boat with a regular crew, or a small charter.
http://www.duesouthcustomcharters.com/page2.html
Dalton Kennedy is a great captian, and avid spearo ...currently booking reasonable charters for spearfishing. ....and you wouldn't have to clean the boat!:thumbsup:


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Sent you a PM rick, I'll go anytime work allows.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I am certified and have been spearfishing since I was 8. I did most of my scuba diving in high school and haven't been in a few years and all of my spearfishing has been freediving. Most of my diving friends either moved away to college or work during the week. Got a few PMs and will get a crew together as soon as I see a open weather window. I have 2 offshore boats, the last thing I'm gonna do is pay for a charter. Not looking for a team, just someone that loves to fish/dive to put in the phone when I need a extra or 2. Like I said I've done plenty of diving and plenty of spearfishing, now I'm looking to combine them.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I know there's plenty of divers out there without boats, just trying to share resources.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

bigrick said:


> I know there's plenty of divers out there without boats, just trying to share resources.


A generous offer indeed. PM me if you need another diver when the weather calms down.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Cool! hope you have good luck!


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Monday is looking better everytime I check the reefcast, looks like a nice spread out 2'. Will Update the ones who PMed me throughout the week while I get a plan together.


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

*Experienced Diver*

Rick I've been diving for 15 years and am a pretty good spearfisher, I don't have a ride and would be interested in speaking with u!


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd be happy to go with you... If interested just pm me and we can talk about it....


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I'll keep all ya'll informed, PM me a phone number, I usually text if I'm in my office at work because my signal isn't good. If I take my center console I have no problem taking 3 others` besides me. I just need to figure out when. This weather is getting pretty rediculous.

If everyone ends up being in Pcola and ya'll have decent snapper numbers I can drag the boat over there. Still looking for a weather window .


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

If this holds up I'm thinking thursday or friday?


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Anyone up for a trip this weekend?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I think a lot of ppl will be looking to get out this weekend.


"Guns and Hoses" tournament has been rescheduled for Saturday June 30th, 2012. Captains meeting will be Friday the 29th at 7pm.


----------

